# Night Goats



## errogt (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello

I write from Italy and this is my first post!

I have bought 2 simil-pygmy goat 2 weeks ago

the problem is that my goats sleep outside the stable (20/30 meters far) until 2/3 a.m.

Now during the night the temperature is near 0°C and is very wet

It's normal?

thanks a lot!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

They need a place to get out of the wind,rain and snow. They also need a thick bed of hay to snuggle in


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Welcome!!

It's normal for goats to sleep outside. As long as their stable is dry and they have clean bedding, they should be fine. I would also give them plenty of hay at night, that heats their bodies. :thumb:


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm glad someone asked this since I've been wondering the same.. 
It's getting into the 20's at night here, and my sillies still prefer to sleep outside under the stars (and frost). They have bedding, access to shelter, hay, everything.. but still prefer the stars.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:welcome:


If they are happier outside and they do have a place to go if they want to, that is fine.


----------



## errogt (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks to all! 

Yes yes,  they have a stable with salt, hay, water and a dry bedding, but in this days they prefeer have a nap outside before came in the stable in the middle of the night.


----------

